# Xm to remove 7 channels from their service offerings (confirmed)



## Cable Lover

Is XM going to remove channels from D*?


----------



## shaun-ohio

yep just read it on satellite guys


----------



## Cable Lover

shaun-ohio said:


> yep just read it on satellite guys


You bes breakin it down


----------



## Jeremy W

This thread is kind of misleading. XM isn't just removing the channels from DirecTV, they are removing them from the XM service *completely*. Four channels will be leaving DirecTV, three more are leaving XM that aren't on DirecTV.

*Leaving XM and DirecTV:*
The Torch (829)
Special X (848)
Fuego (870)
Luna (873)

*Leaving XM:*
Music Lab (XM 51)
The Flow (XM 61)
On the Rocks (XM 79)


----------



## scuba_tim

Thanks for the clarification Jeremy, I thought this was some crazy merger fallout (not that there is a merger). Not that big of a deal, can we get the thread title changed?


----------



## tcusta00

This is all unconfirmed rumor for now. There's been nothing released from XM, that I could find.

http://xmradio.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases

Though I wouldn't be surprised... I've never listened to any of those channels.


----------



## trh

And if I'm not mistaken, these channels are not available on XM radios, they are (or were) only available on XM Online or DirecTV.


----------



## tcusta00

trh said:


> And if I'm not mistaken, these channels are not available on XM radios, they are (or were) only available on XM Online or DirecTV.


No, they _are_ available on XM - some are just online, some are both radio and online.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Yep.. Thread title scared me... Let's change that...


----------



## Cable Lover

Satellite Guys made it seem like it was D* that was removing the channels.


----------



## tcusta00

Cable Lover said:


> Satellite Guys made it seem like it was D* that was removing the channels.


No they didn't.


----------



## xzi

tcusta00 said:


> No, they _are_ available on XM - some are just online, some are both radio and online.


None of those channels have been on XM... for YEARS. Litterally. They were XMRO (online) and Directv only channels they are removing.


----------



## tcusta00

xzi said:


> None of those channels have been on XM... for YEARS. Litterally. They were XMRO (online) and Directv only channels they are removing.


Oh, sorry. Well shows how much I listened to them. I usually hang out around my presets.


----------



## xzi

tcusta00 said:


> Oh, sorry. Well shows how much I listened to them. I usually hang out around my presets.


No need to apologize, they are all pretty much no-loss stations--especially considering when XM took them off the sats years ago, they went on auto-pilot anyway.

It is cool of them to leave these around for those who liked them while making room for "better" stations on their platform though. When Sirius cuts a station, thats it...done.

But you can only hold on for so long, I guess.


----------



## trh

xzi said:


> None of those channels have been on XM... for YEARS. Litterally. They were XMRO (online) and Directv only channels they are removing.


Yep... removed from XM satellites in March 2006 (or thereabouts).

I still miss Music Lab when driving.


----------



## Tom Robertson

It is official. XM is completely removing their offerings for these 7 channels. DIRECTV has been given notice that this will happen tomorrow morning at 6am ET.

Sorry to bring the bad news,
Tom


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Jeremy W said:


> This thread is kind of misleading. XM isn't just removing the channels from DirecTV, they are removing them from the XM service *completely*. Four channels will be leaving DirecTV, three more are leaving XM that aren't on DirecTV.
> 
> *Leaving XM and DirecTV:*
> The Torch (829)
> Special X (848)
> Fuego (870)
> Luna (873)
> 
> *Leaving XM:*
> Music Lab (XM 51)
> The Flow (XM 61)
> On the Rocks (XM 79)


I still don't know how anyone can tell what kind of music is on those channels (and others) based on some of the names they give them.


----------



## Steve Mehs

And I for the life of me can't tell what the hell type of music an FM station that goes by the moniker of Laser, The Peak, The Lake, Kiss or Q102 plays. Who cares the name of the station, I care about the music they play. There is absolutely nothing wrong with XMs channel names and a lot of them make more since then you may think, unlike in the FM world what the moniker is loosely related to the stations call letters.


----------



## fineware

theratpatrol said:


> I still don't know how anyone can tell what kind of music is on those channels (and others) based on some of the names they give them.


You mean like Lucy, Fred, and Ethel? And just where is Desi, anyway...

Actually, I hope they replace Special X with Fungus on DirecTV. Special X was just a weird station to begin with. I can't believe anyone would listen to it on a regular basis.


----------



## tcusta00

fineware said:


> You mean like Lucy, Fred, and Ethel? And just where is Desi, anyway...
> 
> Actually, I hope they replace Special X with Fungus on DirecTV. Special X was just a weird station to begin with. I can't believe anyone would listen to it on a regular basis.


:lol: I was actually just thinking that to myself a few weeks ago - I flipped through looking for the "Ricky" station.


----------



## tcusta00

Tom Robertson said:


> It is official. XM is completely removing their offerings for these 7 channels. DIRECTV has been given notice that this will happen tomorrow morning at 6am ET.
> 
> Sorry to bring the bad news,
> Tom


Okay, *now *I believe it.


----------



## juan ellitinez

tcusta00 said:


> No, they _are_ available on XM - some are just online, some are both radio and online.


 Those channels haven't been on XM RADIO for a long time .They were availble on XM ONLINE only


----------



## tcusta00

juan ellitinez said:


> Those channels haven't been on XM RADIO for a long time .They were availble on XM ONLINE only


I know, sorry....



xzi said:


> None of those channels have been on XM... for YEARS. Litterally. They were XMRO (online) and Directv only channels they are removing.





tcusta00 said:


> Oh, sorry. Well shows how much I listened to them. I usually hang out around my presets.


----------



## darrencp22

Lord this place is frustrating. This is a topic about a service on DirecTV. Should have stayed where it was. There are many many people who dotn have XM but listed to the XM stations on D. They would never check an XM forum.


----------



## tcusta00

darrencp22 said:


> Lord this place is frustrating. This is a topic about a service on DirecTV. Should have stayed where it was. There are many many people who dotn have XM but listed to the XM stations on D. They would never check an XM forum.


Stuart put it on the front page too, for the few who probably listened to these stations.


----------



## homeskillet

Well if it helps, XM added these channels to XMRO:

Radio Disney
BBC World Service
CNN
C-Span Radio
FOX News Talk
ESPN Radio
NHL Home Ice
PGA Tour Network
XM Sports Nation

I doubt those will be available on DirecTV (except of course CNN :grin: )


----------



## man_rob

Cable Lover said:


> Satellite Guys made it seem like it was D* that was removing the channels.


As usual, you got it wrong.

Anyway, Although I don't listen to XM on DirecTV, I will miss On The Rocks on XM-Online. It was fun.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Any idea of whether DTV will be adding new XM channels to replace these or will we simply lose 4?


----------



## bscott

homeskillet said:


> Well if it helps, XM added these channels to XMRO:
> 
> Radio Disney
> BBC World Service
> CNN
> C-Span Radio
> FOX News Talk
> ESPN Radio
> NHL Home Ice
> PGA Tour Network
> XM Sports Nation
> 
> I doubt those will be available on DirecTV (except of course CNN :grin: )


As far as XM is concerned, this just affects their online lineup. The actual SatRad's aren't changing at all with the exception of the addition of Fox Business News at 128 that was added Monday. Kinda nice to see a lot of the stations above being added though I have a docking station here at the office to listen to my radio while I work.

When XM first appeared on D* I loved the fact they had MLB Home Plate. Hopefully, D* will be able to add some of these XM produced channels like MLB, PGA, NHL and XM Sports Nation to their lineup.


----------



## tcusta00

bscott said:


> the addition of Fox Business News at 128 that was added Monday.


Cool, thanks for the heads-up! I get all sorts of spam from XM asking me to buy more radios but sadly this wasn't deemed worthy of a mention.


----------



## xzi

bscott said:


> When XM first appeared on D* I loved the fact they had MLB Home Plate. Hopefully, D* will be able to add some of these XM produced channels like MLB, PGA, NHL and XM Sports Nation to their lineup.


Not likely. MLB Home Plate started out on DIRECTV but they dropped that, and all the other "talk" channels they carried from XM when they wanted to go "all music".

They dropped the ViRUS too that day (back then it was High Voltage, and for some reason still is on DIRECTV) but they brought it back a few days later when people complained. That was the exception, though, and I'm guessing those other talk stations have licensing implications keeping them off DIRECTV.

MLB Home Plate for example also does live look-ins around the league which competes directly with the Strike Zone Channel, too--kinda.


----------



## Justin23

Why is a "Cable Lover" trolling these DBS forums anyway?

J


----------



## bscott

xzi said:


> Not likely. MLB Home Plate started out on DIRECTV but they dropped that, and all the other "talk" channels they carried from XM when they wanted to go "all music".
> 
> They dropped the ViRUS too that day (back then it was High Voltage, and for some reason still is on DIRECTV) but they brought it back a few days later when people complained. That was the exception, though, and I'm guessing those other talk stations have licensing implications keeping them off DIRECTV.
> 
> MLB Home Plate for example also does live look-ins around the league which competes directly with the Strike Zone Channel, too--kinda.


I remember that too. I don't pay a lot of attention to the XM on D* since I have 3 radios myself. One of them is built in to my stereo receiver. But my fiance and I do like from time to time the ability to just put some music on through the TV depending upon what we are doing.

I always thought D* should have tried to negotiate carriage of two of the XM comedy channels 150 and 151. Most of the sports stuff would have been redundant with the plethora of sports channels on TV. But those two would be a nice "value added" addition to the lineup. But you are right....D* was just looking to add "music" channels which is why MLB was dropped.


----------



## Herdfan

scuba_tim said:


> I thought this was some crazy merger fallout (not that there is a merger).


Not so fast. As part of the merger agreement, XM is going to carry 12 popular Sirius channels and vice versa. This could be step one of creating bandwidth.


----------



## bscott

Herdfan said:


> Not so fast. As part of the merger agreement, XM is going to carry 12 popular Sirius channels and vice versa. This could be step one of creating bandwidth.


There is no bandwidth to affect on XM's part. The channels removed were not being broadcasted via the sat's. They were only available online.

Though this did make me ponder a question. Maybe D* doesn't pick any of these feeds up via a satellite relay from XM. Maybe D*'s feeds are received via IP technology and then rebroadcasted. That's why D* has been broadcasting several of these online only feeds.


----------



## homeskillet

I know the Sirius feeds on Dish Network are delivered via Fiber to the up-link center. Most people think the Dish Network feed has better sound quality than the Sirius satellite broadcast. During one of the early "Charlie Chats" they said they were getting a feed from Sirius NY via fiber.


----------



## ChrisBMoore

Huh? Never even heard of these channels? Guess that's why they are getting rid of them. Maybe preparation for the merger?



Jeremy W said:


> This thread is kind of misleading. XM isn't just removing the channels from DirecTV, they are removing them from the XM service *completely*. Four channels will be leaving DirecTV, three more are leaving XM that aren't on DirecTV.
> 
> *Leaving XM and DirecTV:*
> The Torch (829)
> Special X (848)
> Fuego (870)
> Luna (873)
> 
> *Leaving XM:*
> Music Lab (XM 51)
> The Flow (XM 61)
> On the Rocks (XM 79)


----------



## MLBurks

I will REALLY miss Special X. I love the strange and unusual. There was nothing like it anywhere else. And yes I listened to it regularly. Though it was much better before they took it off of the sats. But it was better than not having it at all. I hope they continue Special X-mas every year.


----------



## machavez00

Special X will be at Xmas, as always.


----------



## merchione

for coldplay fans starting today 7/15 - 8/15 XM 51 24 hours of Coldplay


----------



## Reggie3

theratpatrol said:


> I still don't know how anyone can tell what kind of music is on those channels (and others) based on some of the names they give them.


Whew - have never listened to those channels


----------



## ddobson

If XM doesn't broadcast them anymore, how can DirecTV re-broadcast them?


----------



## YKW06

MLBurks said:


> I will REALLY miss Special X. I love the strange and unusual. There was nothing like it anywhere else. And yes I listened to it regularly. Though it was much better before they took it off of the sats. But it was better than not having it at all. I hope they continue Special X-mas every year.


I listened to this station for hours at a time, both on D* and XMRO (and on AOL Radio + XM, RIP). There was no other place I might run into a Me First & The Gimme Gimmes tune followed by a Frank Zappa number followed by Orson Welles' "Frozen Peas" followed by Marlene Dietrich singing in German followed by a Mrs. Miller joint. Whether it was good or awful, it never ever failed to fascinate.



machavez00 said:


> Special X will be at Xmas, as always.


Angry as I am about losing the regular X, having no Special XMas to look forward to would likely be enough to make me cancel XM.


----------



## tcusta00

ddobson said:


> If XM doesn't broadcast them anymore, how can DirecTV re-broadcast them?


They didn't carry them on the satellites anymore but they were available online.


----------



## Wisegoat

fineware said:


> You mean like Lucy, Fred, and Ethel? And just where is Desi, anyway...
> 
> Actually, I hope they replace Special X with Fungus on DirecTV. Special X was just a weird station to begin with. I can't believe anyone would listen to it on a regular basis.


Please give me Fungus on DirecTV! That is the only reason I have an XM receiver in the living room.


----------



## trh

XM also added today the following channels to their ONLINE programming:

CNN
Fox News Talk
The PGA Tour Network
NHL Home Ice
ESPN Radio
XM Sports Nation


----------



## YKW06

homeskillet said:


> Well if it helps, XM added these channels to XMRO:
> 
> Radio Disney
> BBC World Service
> CNN
> C-Span Radio
> FOX News Talk
> ESPN Radio
> NHL Home Ice
> PGA Tour Network
> XM Sports Nation
> 
> I doubt those will be available on DirecTV (except of course CNN :grin: )


Of course, five of those (BBC, CNN, C-SPAN, FNT and ESPNRadio) are already available as live streams on their home sites, while the other four are utterly worthless to me. So, minus two of my all-time fav audio sources, and no offsetting pluses.

I was considering dumping my AOL sub now that XM is off AOL Radio but, with these changes, AOLR's XM-knockoff stations WTF (_Special X_) and Martini Lounge (_On The Rocks_) are suddenly major listening destinations. One door closes, another one opens...


----------



## N5XZS

Will the Directv carry XM's BBC World radio service? It will add more news programing IMHO. 

7-15-08


----------



## ercjncprdtv

Jeremy W said:


> This thread is kind of misleading. XM isn't just removing the channels from DirecTV, they are removing them from the XM service *completely*. Four channels will be leaving DirecTV, three more are leaving XM that aren't on DirecTV.
> 
> *Leaving XM and DirecTV:*
> The Torch (829)
> Special X (848)
> Fuego (870)
> Luna (873)
> 
> *Leaving XM:*
> Music Lab (XM 51)
> The Flow (XM 61)
> On the Rocks (XM 79)


I know this decision is out of D* hands but they ought to replace XM channels that get taken away with music channels from other sources, or perhaps XM talk channels that D* can get rights to carry.


----------



## Richard King

tcusta00 said:


> Cool, thanks for the heads-up! I get all sorts of spam from XM asking me to buy more radios but sadly this wasn't deemed worthy of a mention.


It just hit my inbox this evening.


----------



## waynenm

Reggie3 said:


> Whew - have never listened to those channels


Nor have I. And apparently not many others have either.


----------



## Jeremy W

bscott said:


> Though this did make me ponder a question. Maybe D* doesn't pick any of these feeds up via a satellite relay from XM. Maybe D*'s feeds are received via IP technology and then rebroadcasted. That's why D* has been broadcasting several of these online only feeds.


I can't tell you exactly how DirecTV receives the feeds from XM, but they are definitely not using the regular XM satellite feed that subscribers get.


----------



## Steve Mehs

waynenm said:


> Nor have I. And apparently not many others have either.


The XM Radio Online/DirecTV only channels may not have been that popular but they were niche genres with a loyal following. On The Rocks and Special X were my two favorite discontinued stations, they are what made XM special. I never listened to the canned versions on XMRO or D* when I had it. As big as of satellite radio fanatic as I am, I find myself listening less and less, I have 2 Sirius subscrptions and 3 XM subscriptions and I'm considering cutting back. Funny how XM (and Sirius) can axe a few channels in the name of bandwidth but then create a bunch of one artist payola channels. I hate to say it, but satellite radio appears to have jumped the shark.


----------



## Terry K

amen to that. I had enough of Sirius and its one artist channels. They take away channels I actually listened to for that one artist crap, so I canned 'em. I don't need or want one artist channels.

PS: At some point XM SBUX (832) is going away. XM and Starbucks are parting company soon.


----------



## MLBurks

Steve Mehs said:


> The XM Radio Online/DirecTV only channels may not have been that popular but they were niche genres with a loyal following. On The Rocks and Special X were my two favorite discontinued stations, they are what made XM special. I never listened to the canned versions on XMRO or D* when I had it. As big as of satellite radio fanatic as I am, I find myself listening less and less, I have 2 Sirius subscrptions and 3 XM subscriptions and I'm considering cutting back. Funny how XM (and Sirius) can axe a few channels in the name of bandwidth but then create a bunch of one artist payola channels. I hate to say it, but satellite radio appears to have jumped the shark.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sorahl

i heard on XM today that there are a number of (9 in fact ) talk channels that are going to be included in XM Online shortly. maybe these were removed to make room for those..


----------



## MLBurks

sorahl said:


> i heard on XM today that there are a number of (9 in fact ) talk channels that are going to be included in XM Online shortly. maybe these were removed to make room for those..


They better not be removing MUSIC channels for TALK channels. Satellite radio is primarily for music. It's bad enough that in the XM music channels on D*, we have Oprah & Friends:bad_nono:


----------



## YKW06

sorahl said:


> i heard on XM today that there are a number of (9 in fact ) talk channels that are going to be included in XM Online shortly. maybe these were removed to make room for those..


They don't need to "make room" for anything. The online service isn't subject to the same technological constraints as the satellite service is, requiring all stations to fit within a very narrow swath of bandwidth. XMRO can handle as many channels as XM wants (and has the rights) to supply.

The only thing I can think of that would explain the decision to drop these allegedly "marginal" music channels is the spectre of online-music license fees skyrocketing soon. But, even at that, aren't those fees supposed to be paid on a per-stream or per-listener basis? If an XMROer switches from, say, the now-defunct On The Rocks to High Standards (the poor bas!ard), XM isn't limiting expenses at all.


----------



## YKW06

MLBurks said:


> They better not be removing MUSIC channels for TALK channels. Satellite radio is primarily for music.


There are plenty of sports enthusiasts who would dispute that, as well as folks looking for sources of news and information at variance with what the ABCNBCCBSNYTWaPo wanted people to believe. Comedy and audio drama brought in an awful lot of curious subscribers. Even some of the X's best bits were, at best, only tangentially musical (and that's leaving aside the artists who did actual violence to the entire concept of "music").

But, again, XMRO didn't have to remove _anything_ to add new streams. They could have had music _and_ talk. If they really wanted to remove programs to add new ones, though, they could have spared us another month or two of the 24/7 Jewel program on XM 3. They could have done a mercy-killing on The Agenda. (Why in the world does this show, out of the hundreds of shows produced in-house by XM, get its own channel, anyway?) They could have folded Oprah's Soul Series into Oprah & Friends. (I do understand why Oprah needs two channels. Some of the time, anyway. Other times, one is more than enough.)

But they chose to dump what they chose to dump. For the most part, these weren't even channels that had to be actively maintained any longer, having been put on shuffle years ago. They were pure turnkey operations. It's totally baffling.


----------



## Cable Lover

man_rob said:


> As usual, you got it wrong.
> .


Don't be hatin!


----------



## KRK

Hey DirecTV... since you have the extra room now that you removed a few XM stations... how bout you beam me down my Locals in HD...


----------



## man_rob

Cable Lover said:


> Don't be hatin!


Not hating, just amused at how you pretty much _never_ get your facts straight.


----------



## Jeremy W

KRK said:


> Hey DirecTV... since you have the extra room now that you removed a few XM stations... how bout you beam me down my Locals in HD...


I hope you were kidding.


----------



## KRK

Jeremy W said:


> I hope you were kidding.


I was... but it would be nice if they would roll those out soon...


----------



## darklight

Special X-Mas was a big hit in my house this year so I hope they continue that at least.

And if D* adds anything, I hope it's the comedy channels. That's one of the major reasons I bought a XM receiver in the first place.


----------



## eric.starwars

Well thank the gods that my 80's on Eight ,Top Tracks , The Heart, The Blind & Big Tracks are staying put on both.


----------



## tcusta00

Terry K said:


> PS: At some point XM SBUX (832) is going away. XM and Starbucks are parting company soon.


I'm hoping they keep the channel and just take the Starbucks brand off of it like they had before. It used to be called just XM Cafe.


----------



## ercjncprdtv

Jeremy W said:


> I can't tell you exactly how DirecTV receives the feeds from XM, but they are definitely not using the regular XM satellite feed that subscribers get.


Then why is the programming EXACTLY the same?


----------



## Tom Robertson

I suspect DIRECTV gets their feed via fiberoptic cable since they were carrying channels that were internet only.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W

ercjncprdtv said:


> Then why is the programming EXACTLY the same?


They're not getting different programming, just using a different delivery method. One that isn't as heavily compressed as XM's satellite feed.


----------



## Rob-NovA

fineware said:


> You mean like Lucy, Fred, and Ethel? And just where is Desi, anyway...
> 
> Actually, I hope they replace Special X with Fungus on DirecTV. Special X was just a weird station to begin with. I can't believe anyone would listen to it on a regular basis.


I only "listened to Special X" during the Christmas holiday season when it converted to playing all the funny Christmas songs...


----------



## Rob-NovA

Steve Mehs said:


> And I for the life of me can't tell what the hell type of music an FM station that goes by the moniker of Laser, The Peak, The Lake, Kiss or Q102 plays. Who cares the name of the station, I care about the music they play. There is absolutely nothing wrong with XMs channel names and a lot of them make more since then you may think, unlike in the FM world what the moniker is loosely related to the stations call letters.


Best name is "The Joint" for the reggae channel! :lol:


----------



## cartrivision

theratpatrol said:


> I still don't know how anyone can tell what kind of music is on those channels (and others) based on some of the names they give them.


That's XM for you. Those aren't nearly as badly named as "Lucy", "Fred", and "Ethyl".


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yeah, The Spectrum, Area 38, The Bridge, and Spa 73 are so much more obvious as to what kind of music they play . You must be digging pretty hard if channel names are a big deal.


----------



## MLBurks

I always thought that Sirius did a better job at naming their channels than XM. Though XM IMO has or had (I still can't get over Special X) a wider range of genres and programming.


----------



## STEVEHD

i sure hope they never get rid of Enlighten thats some great music ive been listning to that since i was a kid anyone else listin to it to? whoes your favr mines the statesmen blackwood brothers jd sumner & the stamps to name a few.



steve


----------



## mercator1

theratpatrol said:


> I still don't know how anyone can tell what kind of music is on those channels (and others) based on some of the names they give them.


The Torch was Contemporary Christian, I believe.


----------



## MLBurks

The Torch was Christian alternative rock/grunge.


----------



## david_jr

STEVEHD said:


> i sure hope they never get rid of Enlighten thats some great music ive been listning to that since i was a kid anyone else listin to it to? whoes your favr mines the statesmen blackwood brothers jd sumner & the stamps to name a few.
> 
> steve


We've just subscribed and have been enjoying Enlighten. My wife especially likes the southern gospel. I like more contemporary Chiristian, but Enlighten is a good channel. They don't really have much gospel music selection it seems. 3 channels I believe. I think there's room for plenty more.


----------



## Steve Mehs

As a completely nonreligious metal head into everything from AC/DC and Metallica to Dying Fetus and Cannibal Corpse, I love Enlighten. It has become one of my favorite channels, it's a bit repetitive but it really is programmed well. I've become a fan of Greater Vision and the Dove Bros Quartet among others. I've also got turned on to The Message, I wish I would have give The Torch a listen to back in the day. Never would I have imagined I would be listening to this stuff and liking it.


----------



## Ken S

homeskillet said:


> Well if it helps, XM added these channels to XMRO:
> 
> Radio Disney
> BBC World Service
> CNN
> C-Span Radio
> FOX News Talk
> ESPN Radio
> NHL Home Ice
> PGA Tour Network
> XM Sports Nation
> 
> I doubt those will be available on DirecTV (except of course CNN :grin: )


I think Radio Disney is already on DirecTV


----------



## Ken S

MLBurks said:


> They better not be removing MUSIC channels for TALK channels. Satellite radio is primarily for music. It's bad enough that in the XM music channels on D*, we have Oprah & Friends:bad_nono:


Ehh...satellite radio is primarily for music? Want to guess what the most listened to station on all of satellite radio is?


----------



## MLBurks

Steve Mehs said:


> As a completely nonreligious metal head into everything from AC/DC and Metallica to Dying Fetus and Cannibal Corpse, I love Enlighten. It has become one of my favorite channels, it's a bit repetitive but it really is programmed well. I've become a fan of Greater Vision and the Dove Bros Quartet among others. I've also got turned on to The Message, I wish I would have give The Torch a listen to back in the day. Never would I have imagined I would be listening to this stuff and liking it.


I used to like that metal stuff too. I grew up listening to it and banging my head until I had a headache seemingly forever. But then I started to listen to gospel quartets and the contemporary Christian music. After awhile, the "message" behind the music got to me and between that and just growing up I suppose, I dropped the metal and rarely listen to that stuff anymore. Sometimes I'll desire a flashback but I won't listen to anything remotely satanic. So now I listen to Enlighten a lot and XM Classics, Pops and occasionally Vox. Lot's of great Christian music in the Classical world. Some of my friends I grew up with (which I don't see anymore since I moved) would think that I'm crazy from going to Metallica to Mozart within the span of a couple of years. But I wouldn't go back for nothing.


----------

